# Mt Muller and Littleton Loop



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Littleton Loop 

We went west last week and visited the Olympic Peninsula and the Olympic National Forest near Port Angeles.

Outstanding views of the Solduc Valley, Lake Crescent and the Olympics, with peek a boo glimpses of the Straight of Juan De Fuca.

Littleton Horse camp is one of the nicest camp grounds I’ve been too with stock water, corrals for the horses, large parking areas and many dispersed campsites. Even better it appears that it’s not heavily used at all! 
The trail itself also stands out as one of the better maintained trails that we’ve been on. 

From the ridge top meadows wildflowers were out in abundance and quite beautiful. 

As always for more information this trail including free detailed route map, trailhead driving directions, trail details, and Mt Muller trail video visit www.TrailMeister.com


----------

